# balcony floor



## michelleb (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a balcony over the garage. When is raining is leaking in my garage from this balcony. We did the repairs on the balcony( hot mop, tiles and seal), but after only few months the grout is like popping out in and crumbles,  and is still leaking a little bit in the garage.
We live in Sacramento, very hot during the day (balcony faces the sun) and cold at night.
What is the best solution to do before the rain comes back? How can we seal it better? 
What do you think about applying  micro top over the tiles?

Thank you


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know about hot mopping, but were the old leaks found and repaired and was the structure checked for dammage. When a system dosn't work, redoing the same may not be the salution.  Does the deck slope for all the water to run off.


----------



## michelleb (Sep 5, 2011)

please, any other suggestions? we are so confuse with the products.
 lows and home depot workers are not to much help...


----------

